# Al's garlic pickles.



## Steve H (Feb 24, 2019)

I just had to try these. The only thing I changed was that I prefer cider vinegar. And I didn't have pickling salt. So I used Kosher. The mason jar vacuum gizmo is perfect for this!I forgot to take a pic of them in the ice water. I'll try to wait 5 days before I try one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2019)

Your gonna love them!
BTW I just got one of those ball jar vacuum adapters.
I'm waiting for my dill plants to flower, then it will be pickle time here again.
I like to use the dill flowers instead of the leaves, but in a pinch, I've been know to use dried dill!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank Al. I'll try the dill flower when they become available. Still in the deep freeze up this way.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2019)

Sounds good and the waiting game begins again.

Warren


----------



## illini40 (Feb 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I just had to try these. The only thing I changed was that I prefer cider vinegar. And I didn't have pickling salt. So I used Kosher. The mason jar vacuum gizmo is perfect for this!I forgot to take a pic of them in the ice water. I'll try to wait 5 days before I try one.
> 
> View attachment 388883
> View attachment 388884
> View attachment 388885



Looks awesome! Thanks for sharing. I have not seen Al’s recipe...definitely gonna need to check that out.

I’ve been looking at a new vacuum sealer. What is the jar attachment?


----------



## 73saint (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks great, and I’m a pickle hound. Can’t believe I haven’t made pickles yet.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 24, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Looks awesome! Thanks for sharing. I have not seen Al’s recipe...definitely gonna need to check that out.
> 
> I’ve been looking at a new vacuum sealer. What is the jar attachment?



It hooks up to your foodsaver vacuum sealer so you can vacuum seal mason jars.
https://www.foodsaver.com/accessori...saver-wide-mouth-jar-sealer/T03-0023-01P.html

Works very well. And you don't need any vacuum canisters.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 24, 2019)

Gonna be good Steve .


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks awesome! Good job Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 26, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looks awesome! Good job Steve!



Thanks!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 26, 2019)

One of my projects for when we get our gardens going again and winter is gone will be pickling :)


----------



## Steve H (Mar 1, 2019)

They are very good! Thanks for the recipe Al. I made another batch last night. 4 pound of cukes. This time I made them with pickling salt and fresh garlic, not the minced jar stuff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2019)

You got the bug now!!!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Mar 1, 2019)

Those look uh-maze-ing!

Bet they’re better than the vlasic zesty Spears!


----------



## Braz (Mar 1, 2019)

Does anyone know if the Ball Jar vacuum sealer thing will work with a Vac-Master 350?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2019)

Braz said:


> Does anyone know if the Ball Jar vacuum sealer thing will work with a Vac-Master 350?


Does it have the acc button and a canister hose port ? Just FYI . The hose has male connections , the equipment is female .


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2019)

Looking good. Big like!


----------

